# no sex, no kissing, no affection



## Hindenburg (Jun 22, 2013)

So, where do I even start. Well my wife and I have been married for 11 years. When we were dating, sex was on the regular and good. I was happy, and I thought she was too. Things were good. Then we got married. 

From day one, the sex stopped. I mean like cold turkey stopped, dead, done. We didn't have sex for like the first 2-3 months we were married. Our sex life picked up a little after that. like maybe 3-4 times per month. However, it has never returned to the dating level where I was happy. Fast FWD>....

So now, there is ZERO adult intimacy. Our kisses are pecks, like birds (because she actually pulls back if I try to prolong the peck). and the sex has gone to maybe a handful (that's 5 people) of times over the last two years. 

I'm really at a loss here. Sex is not our only issue either. There are my parents and her (that's always fun) and the fact that I fell like a live in care giver for a perfectly functional, and intelligent 35 yr old woman. 

WTF do I do?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

She was really LD "low drive" in disguise and she baited and switched you.

And she's married, comfy and doesn't feel she has to change.

Have a serious chat with her and see if she'll go to marriage counseling. If she doesn't want MC and to talk, then divorce or stay with her.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Hindenburg said:


> So, where do I even start. Well my wife and I have been married for 11 years. When we were dating, sex was on the regular and good. I was happy, and I thought she was too. Things were good. Then we got married.
> 
> From day one, the sex stopped. I mean like cold turkey stopped, dead, done. We didn't have sex for like the first 2-3 months we were married. Our sex life picked up a little after that. like maybe 3-4 times per month. However, it has never returned to the dating level where I was happy. Fast FWD>....
> 
> ...


When things change drastically after marriage, it usually means you were baited and switched. They might not know that is what they were doing, but they had a motive for hooking you and once your hooked it's no reason to keep doing it.

So you've been reduced to pecks, no hugs and no sex. Hmm.

She might not love you, and might not care.

You might be able to get her interested, but you have to ask yourself is this what you want?

I'm sorry you have to worry about this kinda thing, trust me, I wouldn't be here either if I wasn't worried about this kinda thing.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

You've been putting up with this for 11 years? Move on as in divorce. You have only yourself to blame.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bait and Switch (TM) Get Out NOW! (R)


----------

